# Huffing, puffing, pooping & biting for the first time?



## JennifeerHolidaay (Sep 26, 2013)

Oliver is normally so nice so i'm pretty worried. he seems REALLY off. he didn't eat anything last night, hasn't ran on his wheel in two days, & no water from his bottle is missing. Also when i tried to take him out today he was huffing so loud & he was in a big spiky ball the whole time... when he finally came out a bit I put him in the grass & he pooped probably 5 times, but they were all really orange.. I picked him up when he was done & walking towards me & he was sitting on my arm like he normally does, & then he bit me! on the arm, really hard... he's never bit me before.
he's already finished with the whole quilling process. I'm so worried.. Is my baby ok?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Check him over if he'll let you - look for any scrapes, bruises, or quills poking into him. See if he'll walk for you & see if he looks funny while walking or favors any of his limbs. Was there anything different in his environment last night? Temperature change, more light than usual at night, or any noises that might have scared him from coming out of his sleeping area? 

If you can't think of anything, and if you can't find anything wrong with him physically, try giving him a soft food option along with his usual kibble tonight - either dampened kibble, baby food, or wet cat food (same kind as he normally gets would be preferable). If he chooses to eat one of those things rather than his normal kibble, he could have a mouth/tooth issue and need a vet visit. If he doesn't eat anything again & you still aren't coming up with any reason, it also might be time for a vet visit to see what's going on.


----------



## JennifeerHolidaay (Sep 26, 2013)

thank you lots. I forgot to reply to this. It seemed like he started back from square 1... I couldn't find anything wrong with him but he just had to get used to me again. pretty weird.


----------

